# 2010 Tour de Pal Springs



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Anyone from RBR going to be there? It is happening on Saturday February 13th and obviously in Palm Springs. My girlfriend and I will be there and was curious who else might be in attendance?


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

I'm in. I always like connecting with the gang.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Unless I am forced to wear my Team Jersey I will wear Lounge kit for this ride!


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

I will be there for sure. I am trygin to figure out which grop will have the best turn out and speed best fits me.
http://www.socalbikeforums.com/showthread.php?t=6574
http://www.socaltrailriders.org/forum/roadie-hangout/45533-tour-de-palm-springs-2.html
Or with a freind of mine if I can convince him to go.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

We have a lot of first time Century riders in our group. Chances are we will slow the pace for them in the beginning at least.


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

www.tourdepalmsprings.com

Not shown but there is also a 58 mile course.


----------



## crewman (Jan 29, 2004)

*I'm heading down*

So, I'm making the trip down from Canada. 

I'm visiting family in the area and will ride the full route. I'm staying in Coachella and will need to drive to the start. Where is the best place to leave my car?.

So, there's and RBR Kit?.


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

I would think anywhere near down down will be fine. There are paking lots all over the place and basicalyl everyone else will be doing the same thin since there will be 9000+ riders. I usually park just past the starting point on the south West corner near the Washington Mutual (Chase).


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I'll be riding down Palm Canyon from my hotel in the morning. But there are plenty of spots off of Palm Canyon on the side streets that is free. I did that a couple of years ago and it was fine.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

lesper4 said:


> www.tourdepalmsprings.com
> 
> Not shown but there is also a 58 mile course.


http://www.tourdepalmsprings.com/56MileRoute


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

I guess it is longer but you basically head North longer after you cross the freeway the first time along Twentynine Palms Canyon out to Indian Canyon. It is basically the 100 mile route but then your come back accross the freeway via Thousend Palms Canyon and then Washington Ave.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

The 58 mile route is follows most of the same route as the century. It gets shortened as you leave town going up in the hills and then as you said doesn't quite go as far in to Rancho Mirage on the other end.


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

do they close the roads for this event?


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

They close Palm Canyon on the way out of town and then again when you come back in. The rest of the roads are open. There is a large Police presence and some major intersections are controlled so as to allow large numbers of cyclists through at a time. This is one of the better organized and supported races I have ridden.


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

plus most of the routes are somewhat in the boonies not much traffic and very little stop signs.


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

Would love to do a century and meet you guys there. However, I will be in Tulsa, Ok on the 12th and I don't know how late I will be back in town that evening. Maybe I can do the late registration on the 13th, if I can get up early enough to make it there.


----------



## zoomtt (Feb 4, 2008)

I will be there Robert


----------



## Metric Man (Nov 11, 2009)

Allow me to revive a week old thread...I'm there as well. Registered last week.


----------



## singlespeedbuss (Aug 6, 2009)

What does one expect for the entire 100 mile route? Is this a relatively flat course or does it go into the hills? I will be trying this for the first time as well as being my first century.


----------



## Metric Man (Nov 11, 2009)

singlespeedbuss said:


> What does one expect for the entire 100 mile route? Is this a relatively flat course or does it go into the hills? I will be trying this for the first time as well as being my first century.


This is this years course. http://ridewithgps.com/routes/26057

Most of the climbing, what little there is, is in the first 20 or so miles. It's an excellent ride for your first century, lot's of support and plenty of people. :thumbsup:


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

+1 on what Metric Man said. This is a great first century ride.


----------



## singlespeedbuss (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for the input. I was thinking of riding my SS road bike but may opt for gears. Do you know the elevation on the early climbs? Never mind I saw the link, Thanks. 6% may be a bit much for 46x16 gearing.


----------



## Metric Man (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the only place you'll find a 6% grade is on an overpass...most of the climbing is long and low...maybe a couple of 5% spots, but the vast majority of it is 3-4%.


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

My business trip to Tulsa got canceled. Looks like I will be going, if the weather cooperates. 

I bought a new Lounge jersey and a pair of Lounge socks last week. I think I will wear them for the first time on this ride!


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Looks like I need to wear "Team Colors" for this ride. Kind of wanted to wear Lounge Kit but looks like there will be over 10 of us and filming will be had by the leader. So I get to wear my "Team 24 hour Fitness" Jersey and my Bright Red Bibs! 2 weeks to go kids, everyone ready for some fun? See you all there.


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

Well, I am new at this forum and have personally never met all of you. I am certainly looking forward to see all of you on the 13th. I know it's going to be a zoo there on the 13th. If you happen to see me, I will be wearing the Lounge Kit, riding a Look 585. Hope to see you all!


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

if everyone is doing the 100...do we want to meet somewhere?


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

lesper4 said:


> if everyone is doing the 100...do we want to meet somewhere?


I will be riding with a group of about 20 people from my "24 Hour Fitness" MS team. we may be easy to spot in red, white and blue jersey's. I am going to push it and wear my lounge kit. We'll see if I can get away with it, girlfriend may put the kabosh on it before I can get out of the hotel.


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

only problem is if it is cold like last year everyone will be wearing jackets at the start.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I had the fortune to miss last years ride because it was on Valentines day. I heard it was a bit chilly early and then again late in the day. Previous year to that was really nice all day though. I will be riding my blue Look 586 which is pretty easy to spot also.


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

Just a few days away and the weather looks great.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Looks like ride day will start around 48 degrees and get as warn as 74 in the afternoon. Rain looks like it is going to go away long enough for us to get this done! I have been told I need to wear Team kit as it is a sponsored event. We have over 20 people riding on Saturday, should be a blast.


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

Are you guys wearing a 24 hour fitness kit?


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

I will be wearing my newly purchased Lounge kit. 

There is going to be over 9000 participants tomorrow. I think it would be difficult to spot one another. 

Are any of you doing the century? I signed up for the century. I am planning on leaving my house at 4:30 in the morning. Hopefully, I will get there by 6:30 to sign in and get my packet and what not.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

balatoe said:


> There is going to be over 9000 participants tomorrow. I think it would be difficult to spot one another.


9000! wow. I think there was maybe 3k when I did it last a few years ago.

Props for rocking the Lounge kit :thumbsup:


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

Lounge kit a.k.a. RBR kit?


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

No. this.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=200734


----------



## Metric Man (Nov 11, 2009)

I think the 9,000 number includes ALL participants...from the 5 miler all the way through the 100. They have a 5, 25 50 and 100 mile course. But you can bet it will be a zoo.


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

Yes it does and yes it will. I am leaving around 4:30 too but i should be there by 6 in stead of 6:30, i still have to register.

Get their early if you want to leave early in the 100 mile group since it is a staggered start.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Had a great time. Nice break from the rain. Met one guy in a lounge kit. Let us know who that was. Also saw reward and his team who I got to ride with for a while. Good times. JP


----------



## singlespeedbuss (Aug 6, 2009)

Palm Springs was great and so was the weather. I have never seen so many cyclist in one area as this was a first for me. Can`t wait till next year!


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

It was a blast! I suffered through it but it was an amazing ride. Weather was great at the mid 70's. Just a little under 10K riders total for the day on all rides they put on. It was an incredible amount of people on the Century. Was great to meet JP also


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

What an awesome ride. I didnt see any lounge kits but I saw a bunch or slo-air? guys from OC. Weather was great and the ride was nice (didnt realize there was so much down hill in the century).


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi JP. It was great to meet you at the first SAG station. The weather was great and lots of fun. I hope the California weather doesn't spoil you. 

I am a member of Sho Air, but I wore my lounge jersey that day, and yes they are from South OC.


----------



## Metric Man (Nov 11, 2009)

Good times for sure. :thumbsup: 

My only gripe is the total and complete cluster [email protected]$# at the first 2 SAG stops. They were completely overrun and overwhelmed. And with the weather what it was it was inexcusable to not have some type of nutritional fluids at the first 2 stops. The first stop said the second stop had them and the second stop was empty by the time I got there. Considering this is touted as one of the best supported rides around, I was disappointed at this. 

That being said, it was a great ride. Lots of fun hooking up with large groups going by and running hard for a few miles. Being kind of new to the large rides this part was a blast. Finished just over 6 hours...I was shooting for under 6 but it was good just the same.


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah. It was a zoo at the first two SAG stations. I was ok for me since I only wanted water and bananas. 

I was riding with a guy in full Capo kit between stations 2 and 3 and we were going at a pretty good pace.

After station 3, I was riding with a guy from Vegas in a Look 595 and a couple of college girls for the rest of the way. Life is Good!

I also saw a guy in a Look Mondrian 586, but I don't think he is rward.

I too, finished in a bit over 6 hours. Here is my GPS log.
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/24653771


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah that first sag is always a mess. I stopped at the first one but used my own drinks and gels. I skipped the second stop all together because it was all down hill to it, no use in stopping. By the time I got to the third stop I was ready and they had plenty of supplies. I wore the WLC Cucuatects kit. I also did the ride in just over 6 hours but had under 6 hours or acutally ride time. 

Strange thing is I did the cool breeze century 99 miles, 5hr 40min ride time and an average of 17.6 mph but on this one I ended up with 105 miles, 5 hr 40 min ride time and an average or 18.8 mph? How can the the averages be so different?

Anyone see the guy with his dog on his back and the goggles? Any pictures of it? Last year I saw a guy with his dog in a car behind his bike.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

lesper4 said:


> Anyone see the guy with his dog on his back and the goggles? Any pictures of it? Last year I saw a guy with his dog in a car behind his bike.


was it the Great Chiweenie?


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

I saw the same guy with a dog on his backpack. I thought it was a Pomeranian.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pomeranian_%28dog%29


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

yeah it was a long hair, that looks closer


----------



## phazelag (Sep 1, 2008)

I had a great time, but hit every stop light the last 30 miles. That was not fun. But great ride and weather. The people were all cool and fun. I was by myself after mile 71 and looked back at about mile 78 and had a peliton behind me. 

I felt like Forest Gump for a minute!


----------



## crewman (Jan 29, 2004)

A few thoughts about the ride.
This was my first time riding this event. I came down(from Canada) early to get in some riding the week before. 

1) The start was very busy with everyone spread out on the one lane - I might be easier if Individuals that know they are riding slower move over to the right hand side of the road. This way faster riders can pass.
2) The first feed zone was not well placed.- They should have coned half of the road to let the riders through that were not stopping. 
3) The last miles after the final feed was riddled with stop lights. - I found this the case with most of the riding in the area. It would be tough to correct this.

Lastly I know this is just a charity ride and some were trying to race the course. I was just glad to finish in under 5 1/2 hrs. The sag stops were amazing, tons of food and all kinds of drink. The weather was perfect!!!

I really liked the area and will try and make this an annual event and bring some of the guy's for next year.


----------

